# tech 5



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

hey guys I'm looking at buying tech 5 boxes 10, 12 off a kijiji dude, seeing never used them and i really don't think i have ever heard of the company 
has anyone heard of this company and are they decent??


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Haven't heard of them or pulling anything up, other than them on Kijiji. Sure it's not Level5? Maybe got the 'Tech' in TapeTech mixed around with Level5 name? You could ask them.


----------



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

i thought the same thing, i asked him to confirm the make and he said tech 5 I'm going to check them out tomorrow, he offer to stop by the house I'm on to test them out or I'm bringing some compound and a piece of drywall to run a test on them see what needs to be replaced/fixed


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

If you're into online pics, post a pic of them, if you can.


----------



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

yeah I will for sure


----------



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

well they were level5 boxes and what not got a good deal on them and good enough for my hand to learn on!


----------

